# casting 101



## darthwader82 (Aug 30, 2011)

Anyone willing to teach or point me towards some casting lessons. I live in Victoria am 100% dedicated and willing. 
ThankS


----------



## PL (Sep 28, 2011)

Read Lefty Kreh's book


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

Go online and google "Taming the Wind" by Prescott Smith. One of the best methods I have come across in terms of learning to double haul. You will need to buy the DVD for about $30 but money well spent.

Joe


----------



## OFFtheFLY (Sep 2, 2011)

Alot of the fly tackle shops have videos you can buy and sometimes rent, check to see if your locale shops may have some


----------



## shallowist (May 28, 2009)

Follow these two simple steps. Go online to the Federation of Fly Fishers' webiste and under the book section, order the booklet " Essentials of fly casting". This is the most concise and informative book you will ever read on the subject of fly casting. Step two schedule a lesson in Rockport with Dave Hayward from Swan Point Landing fly shop.

I don't know of anyone in Vicotria, but Rockport isn't too far. If you can make it up to Houston, look up Marcos Enriquez at the Orvis Houston store or check my webiste at www.theshallowist.com

Good luck!


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Shallowist is right on with getting a good casting instructor. I would add another video to the list: Joan Wulff's Dynamics of Fly-Casting

http://www.amazon.com/Joan-Wulffs-Dynamics-Fly-Casting/dp/B00006484L

This is one of the best casting videos I have every watched.


----------



## beto6059 (Oct 26, 2008)

Rockport-Dave Hawyard-Swan Point Landing-Orvis dealer.
I have taken several lesson from him.
Good Luck


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

Contact Capt. Tom Horbey in Port O'connor, he gives lessons, he is also the best saltwater fly guide on the coast.


----------

